# New State Forest Links Diverse Ecosystems In Amapá



## flyingkip (Jan 9, 2005)

> New State Forest Links Diverse Ecosystems In Amapá
> Kate Barrett, Staff Writer
> 
> Sept. 27, 2006: A newly established Brazilian state forest is roughly the size of New Jersey and demonstrates that the state of Amapá is aggressively moving to conserve its lush landscape.
> ...


*Copyrighted by http://www.conservation.org*
http://www.conservation.org/xp/frontlines/2006/09270601.xml


----------



## kyle1745 (Feb 15, 2004)

The content of the previous thread.... I split it out of the old thread and then moved that part to general.


----------



## Blort (Feb 5, 2005)

Here is something related that is hopefully also good news:

http://www.treas.gov/press/releases/hp125.htm



> October 2, 2006
> HP-125
> 
> Debt for Nature Agreements to Conserve
> ...


I think it is encouraging to see some capital going toward these large conservation projects. USAID has also invested a lot of money in Peru for reclaiming land and sustainable management of the resources down there. More on that here.

Also, here's a link to a PDF file with a map and more details about the Brazil park.


----------



## cubby23 (Jun 12, 2006)

This is great news. They also found that awesome knew dart in there.


----------

